# Anruf in Abwesenheit



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2008)

[satire]Ostermontag, Stille. Kein Anruf in Abwesenheit. Kein Betrug durch dänische, italienische, slowakische, bulgarische oder sonstwoher kommende Strohmänner aus dem Neppersheimer  Sumpf? Zum Toifel, was ist loos mit Euch? Was machen diese Leute denn nur? Putzen?

Na, ich denke schon, man kann guter Dingenss sein, dass doch noch ein paar von dänen die Ohren (B*) Lang gezogen werden. Vielleicht können die dann nächstes Jahr als Osterhasen ihr Geld verdienen. Wenn auch nur einer der Bande gehängt wird, feiere ich ein Fest. Vielleicht gibt's ja ein H2-Hummer-Foto für den erfolgreichsten Gaunerjäger, wie damals für den [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]webmaster, der 'ne Million Dialerminuten schafft? Egal ob in Österreich, UK, USA, Deutschland, der Schweiz -  in der ganzen schönen weiten Welt fernab von Osnabrück, da ließ man die ganzen Naschmarktraffis ihr wildes Spiel spielen... 

 [/FONT]_Grab your cash and run_ - aber stolpert nicht dabei. 

Frohe Ostern![/satire]


----------



## Dragonheart (25 März 2008)

*AW: Anruf in Abwesenheit*

Sorry, da muss ich dich entäuschen. Ich bekam gestern um 14:42 Uhr einen Anruf von +4921146897001. Da ich dachte, es ist eine Festnetznummer, und wir auch Bekannte haben, die in diesen Gebiet wohnen, hab ich kurz zurückgerufen. Da kam eine Bandansage mit dem Hinweis, ich hätte etwas gewonnen. Dieses Gespräch habe ich nach 12s beendet.

Beim Googeln hab ich rausbekommen, dass die Nummer 50c/min kostet + 25c Einwahlgebühr. (Edit: Sorry, sind 0,5c /min, nicht 50c :-()

Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur ist grad rausgegangen.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2008)

*AW: Anruf in Abwesenheit*

Seit wann kostet eine Düsseldorfer Nummer 50c/min kostet + 25c Einwahlgebühr ??


----------



## Dragonheart (25 März 2008)

*AW: Anruf in Abwesenheit*

Edit: Falsch gelesen, sorry


----------



## jupp11 (25 März 2008)

*AW: Anruf in Abwesenheit*

denke, dass es eher der Trick mit dem 0900 Rückruf ist 

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=+46897001&btnG=Suche&meta=cr=countryDE

( es sind 0,5 Cent/Minute beim billigsten Anbieter z.Z )


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 März 2008)

*AW: Anruf in Abwesenheit*

Heute gleich zweimal Gewinnspielspam: 

Anruferkennung: 03025-555210
Beworben: 0900-1000427 (die bekannten Bulgaren)
Anruferin: "Susi" mal wieder.
Preisansage: 1,99 Euro/min. aus dem deutschen Festnetz
Meldung ist raus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2008)

*AW: Anruf in Abwesenheit*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Heute gleich zweimal Gewinnspielspam:
> 
> Anruferkennung: 03025-555210
> Beworben: 0900-1000427 (die bekannten Bulgaren)
> ...


Bringt mir einen Staatsanwalt, der da ermittelt und nächstes Jahr kann ich über diese Masche dasselbe schreiben. Betrug ist es (wohl) keiner, solange die Gewinne ausgeschüttet werden (es sei denn jemand konstruierte einen Betrugstatbestand *abseits davon* - die Täuschungshandlung könnte ja in der Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen hinsichtlich des für die Gewinnchance aufzubringenden Geldbetrages sein. Man stelle sich vor, es gäbe Losbriefe á 1 Euro und man gewinnt dann 2 Euro - bei der Einlösung des Gewinnes erfährt man dann, dass man nur dann 2 Euro gewinnt, wenn man noch einmal 10 Losbriefe kauft - tut man dies nicht, verfällt der Gewinn. Reicht es da dann auch schon, dass der Gewinn ausgezahlt werden *würde*, kaufte man weitere 10 Lose?)*. 

Was könnte es noch sein? Falls nichts: ab zum Abgeordneten und das Schließen der dann offensichtlichen Gesetzeslücke anmahnen.


wie gesagt: ohne Staatsanwalt gibt es keine Ermittlungen, aber... gäbe es einen Staatsanwalt, müsste der gar nicht mehr viel tun 
denn...
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...in-fuenf-bundeslaendern/?tx_ttnews[pointer]=4


> Inzwischen gehen die Osnabrücker Ermittler davon aus, dass zumindest einige der Verdächtigen auch andere dubiose Geschäfte mit teuren Premium-Nummern machten. *Bei der Durchsuchung in Darmstadt* wurden Hinweise entdeckt, die zu den dubiosen Gewinn-Anrufen mit 0900-Nummern im vergangenen Jahr führen. „Ein reiner Zufallsfund“, sagte Lewandrowski. „Der muss jetzt ausgewertet werden.“ Wie mehrfach berichtet, hatten damals tausende Telefonbesitzer Anrufe erhalten, in denen ihnen Geld- oder Sachpreise von bis zu 1500 oder 3000 Euro versprochen wurden. Diese Gewinne müssten über eine 0900-Nummer abgerufen werden. Wer darauf hereinfiel, wurde dann bis zu einer halben Stunde in der Leitung gehalten; zu Kosten von 1,99 Euro pro Minute. Über „glückliche Gewinner“ ist bis heute nur wenig bekannt.


Kommt Susi aus Darmstadt?


*

T : Täuschungshandlung (Die irreführende Ansage - "Sie haben gewonnen, *zur Abwicklung anrufen*)

I : Irrtumserregung (über den aufzuwendenden Geldbetrag (durch Unterlassen der Preisangabe bzw. des aufzuwendenden Betrages. Man nimmt als Anrufer daher an, dass man dort nur kurz anrufen muß, um etwa zu klären, was gewonnen wird bzw. Adresse anzugeben usw. - man rechnet nicht mit 50 Euro Gebühren plus der Notwendigkleit, einen Brief nach Builgarien zu schicken))

V : Vermögensverfügung (durch den Anruf bei 0900 und auch schon durch den Rückruf!)

B : Beschädigung des Vermögens (Telefongebühren)

A : Absicht der rechtswidrigen Bereicherung (unstrittig: 0900 werden gemietet, selbe Masche wird weiter durchgezogen, obwohl BNetzA Rechtswidrigkeit mehrfach festgestellt hat)

K : Kausalzusammenhang (nur weil man dachte, wenig Geld einsetzen zu müssen, hat man angerufen. Man darf ja wohl annehmen, dass man auf die hohen Kosten hingewiesen würde, wenn sie entstehen würden - und sie entstehen eben nicht, wie die BNetzA argumentiert, aus freien Stücken ("Anrufer entscheidet selbst, wie lange er anruft") - sondern sind durch das procedere von Susis Herren *fest verankert bzw. unvermeidlich*, es sei denn, man bicht das Gespräch ab --> Totalverlust)


Juristen sind doch sonst so schlau, vielleicht kann da ja einer was basteln...
Ich würde wahlweise Champagner, guten scotch oder einen Buchgutschein als Belohnung spendieren.


----------

